# Licking the Walls



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've noticed several of my weanlings and one of my older does licking the walls of their tanks, and the galvanized water bottle holder that I still use in one tank. They're not all related, and I have plenty of mice not doing this, but it's been going on for about a month. Everybody's on the same feed, nobody's been getting supplements lately, and there's no illness in the mousery to my knowledge. Anybody know what's going on there?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd guess that it was either dehydration or hunger of some sort.

I'd assume you know to rinse after washing the cage with anything but water...residues of soap, be it scent or actual soap, can cause this sort of thing also. The bit about licking or chewing the galvanized water bottle isn't good...can lead to metal poisoning. It sounds like there are a number of potential issues, and I'm not sure what all of it means.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They've got more food than they care to eat (I free feed from bowls), their water bottles work (I check daily, when I count mice), and the tanks are cleaned with vinegar, then rinsed three times with hot water in my sink. :?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

In dogs and cats it can be due to a deficiency in the diet somewhere. How long has the particular bag of food been opened? Any chance you could supplement the diet with vitamin and mineral drops, for example?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I just realized what's on the walls. Urine (nasty boys). They want salt. Easy fix: kibble!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

YUCK!


----------

